# Ghost Powerkid Boy 16 Zoll



## CubeKyf (28. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
Unser Kleiner wird 3 Jahre und fährt momentan noch ein Laufrad. Wir beabsichtigen aber, ihm zu Weihnachten ein Fahrrad zu schenken. Unser Favorit ist zur Zeit das *Ghost Powerkid Boy in 16 Zoll als 2010'er Modell*...
Was haltet ihr davon???? Was sollte man zusätzlich noch beim Radkauf für Kids beachten und reicht es anhand der Größe des Kindes die Zollgröße zu bestimmen???? Bei uns ist des ja auch nicht immer so einfach...


----------



## prong (28. September 2009)

Viel messen musste da nicht. Zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich hab meinem Zwerg mit knapp 4 ein Specialized Hotrock 16'' aufs Auge gedrückt, ohne ihn zu vermessen. Wichtig war mir, dass er aufrecht auf dem Radl sitzen kann, der Lenker war hier wichtig. Die Vorderradbreme hab ich abmontiert, weil die eh nicht benutzt wird. Stützräder kamen nach der zweiten Ausfahrt auch ab.
Jetzt kommt nach gut einem Jahr der Umstieg auf 20''. Spannend wird's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (29. September 2009)

CubeKyf schrieb:


> *Ghost Powerkid Boy in 16 Zoll als 2010'er Modell*...Was haltet ihr davon????



Das Rad wiegt über 2 Kilo mehr, als das Islabikes CNOC 16.

Wobei das Islabike beim derzeitigen Pfund-Kurs inklusive Versand (EUR 30.-) auch insgesamt EUR 40.- teurer käme, als das Ghost.

...aber 8kg statt 10kg für einen Fahrer von vielleicht 17kg. Das entspricht in der Relation grob 9kg Gewichtsersparnis an einem imaginären 45kg  Fahrrad  eines paarundsiebzig Kilo Erwachsenen. 

Und wer würde für 9kg Gewichtsersparnis an seinem Rad wohl nicht sofort bereit sein, EUR 40.- auszugeben 

Gruß,
Chris (der irgendwie nicht anders kann, als für alles unter 20 Zoll Radgröße auf jeden Fall Islabikes zu empfehlen.)


----------



## chris5000 (29. September 2009)

CubeKyf schrieb:


> Was sollte man zusätzlich noch beim Radkauf für Kids beachten



- Dass das Tretlager nicht zu hoch sitzt
- Dass die Kurbeln nicht zu lang sind
- Dass sich eventuell mit dem Rad gelieferte Stützräder nicht mehr am Rad befinden, wenn es das Kind geschenkt bekommt. Vor Allem dann nicht, wenn das Kind bereits Laufraderfahrung hat.
- Dass möglichst die/der Bremshebel für die kleinen Hände gut erreichbar und mit erzielbarer Handkraft bedienbar sind





CubeKyf schrieb:


> und reicht es anhand der Größe des Kindes die Zollgröße zu bestimmen????



In der Regel wohl schon. Etwas genauer gehts aber wohl über die Schrittlänge: Size Chart von Islabikes


----------



## CubeKyf (29. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten... Wir werden heut abend nochmal nach der Schrittlänge schauen... NAtürlich haste Recht mit den 2 kg Gewichtsunterschied. DEs ist schon ne  ganze Menge bezogen auf die Körpermasse......
*Die Kurbellänge beträgt 11,5 cm... Ist des okay?????*


----------



## chris5000 (29. September 2009)

CubeKyf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten... Wir werden heut abend nochmal nach der Schrittlänge schauen... NAtürlich haste Recht mit den 2 kg Gewichtsunterschied. DEs ist schon ne  ganze Menge bezogen auf die Körpermasse......
> *Die Kurbellänge beträgt 11,5 cm... Ist des okay?????*



Das weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit zu sagen. Hundertprozentige Formeln zur Berechnung der "richtigen" Kurbellänge gibt es meines Wissens nicht bzw. sind diese stets heiß umstritten. Schon garnicht für Kinder und Kinderräder. Aber es gibt ganz bestimmt Kinderräder mit zu langen Kurbeln, was man aber wohl erst dann feststellen kann, wenn man das Kind auf dem konkreten Rad sitzen sieht.
Eventuell sind die 115mm am Anfang für ein Kind, das gerade groß genug ist noch etwas zu lang, nach ein paar Monaten und zum Ende der Nutzungszeit dann aber vollkommen ok. 
Islabikes baut ins CNOC 16 allerdings Kurbeln mit nur 102mm Länge und Isla hat sich dabei sicher was gedacht.

Aber das GHOST ist ja hier in D im Laden erhältlich, so dass Ihr die Chance habt und dann wohl auch nutzen solltet, Euren Sohn mal draufzusetzen und zu schauen, ob die Kurbellänge dazu führt, dass die Knie sich bei niedrig eingestelltem Sattel oben schon fast mit den Ellenbogen ins Gehege kommen oder ob es gut und passend aussieht.

Gruß,
Chris

p.s: weiß jemand, was die anderen üblichen 16"-Verdächtigen Specialized, Cube, Felt und Scott etc. für Kurbellängen verbauen (und ob das jeweils taugt)? Die Frage interessiert mich auch, da ich fürs anstehende CNOC 16 meiner Tochter noch Alukurbeln kürzen zu lassen gedenke. Bisher geplant habe ich da 105mm...


----------



## jezebel007 (30. September 2009)

Hi,

mein Kleiner fährt seit 2 Jahren das Powerkid 16". Demnächst ist ein 20" fällig, da er so langsam mit der Kurbelei nicht mehr nachkommt.
Er ist von Anfang an super damit klargekommen. 

Das Felt Base z.B. hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Der BMX-spezifische Lenker war für ihn zu hoch.

CYa Gerry


----------



## JoeCool (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Speci wiegt glaube ich 8,4 kg...könnte ich noch mal prüfen...das Ghost wäre mir zu schwer.

Unser Kleiner hat sein Specialized zum 4. bekommen, er ist genau 1 m groß und kommt super klar damit (Stützräder haben wir noch vorm Geburtstag abgeschraubt) !


----------

